# Cuanto dinero se puede retirar en efectivo?



## goldkat (18 Dic 2008)

Hola a todos,

Hoy he tenido una discusion telefonica con el director de un banco cuando le he dicho que queria cancelar un deposito y llevarmelo a otro sitio. Hasta ahora desde este banco podia hacer transferencias gratis, pero ahora, imagino que para intentar evitar que me lleve el dinero (o para joderme), me ha dicho que ya no me las va a poder hacer gratis. 

Entonces he pensado que podria retirar el dinero en efectivo y llevarselo a la otra entidad, que estan en la misma calle. La duda que tengo es sobre si existe algun limite de retiradas de efectivo. La cantidad que quiero retirar son 12mil euros. Si yo voy al banco, me daran esa cantidad en efectivo?

Se os ocurre otra idea que pueda llevar a cabo para evitar que me cobren comisiones por transferencia? He pensado hacerlo con la tarjeta de debito, pero tengo el limite puesto muy bajo.

Por cierto, otra duda, para evitar de nuevo las comisiones. En vez de hacer una transferencia a Ibanesto, puedo ir a una oficina fisica de Banesto y hacer un ingreso a mi cuenta de Ibanesto? Ibanesto es una sucursal de Banesto, por lo tanto no deberia haber ningun problema cierto?

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Dic 2008)

claro hombre si eso es mas viejo que el mear, mira tu vas a la entidad destino donde hayas decidido llevarte la pasta y pides que te hagan una ote orden de transferencia externa, no te cuesta nada 
en caso que lo quieras meter en el calcetin tienes que avisarles con un dia de antelacion que vas a retirar x dinero puede ser 12 o pueden ser 50, si vas sobre la marcha te pueden restringir la pasta a 3000 euros, pero bueno puedes ir cuatro dias seguidos y pedirselo asi los jodes mas.
si te llevas toda la pasta no des de baja la cuenta, dejala a cero, y olvidate, si no te cobraran comisiones por alguna chorrada mantenimiento o loq ue sea, la dejas a cero y no pasa nada, las comisiones no se pueden ir acumulando ahi hasta el infinito.
suerte y no negocies nada, solo largate.


----------



## Aguilucho (18 Dic 2008)

Suscribo lo que ha dicho bullish, OTE y sino sacar en efectivo, si no te dejan de golpe, pues poco cada día y adios muy buenas.

La OTE tarda unos dias y pueden buscar cualquier excusa para denegarla, así que planteate que quizás tengas que sacarlo todo en efectivo...


----------



## fros (18 Dic 2008)

goldkat dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hoy he tenido una discusion telefonica con el director de un banco cuando le he dicho que queria cancelar un deposito y llevarmelo a otro sitio. Hasta ahora desde este banco podia hacer transferencias gratis, pero ahora, imagino que para intentar evitar que me lleve el dinero (o para joderme), me ha dicho que ya no me las va a poder hacer gratis.
> 
> ...



Dos puntualizaciones señor Goldkat:

La primera: avisando un día antes puedes llevarte 12.000 y 120.000 también, no tienes que ener ningún problema.


Lo segundo es que no sería la primera vez que alguien de buena fe diga que mañana retira un capital en efectivo y algún chivato de dentro del banco conozca a algún rumano o albanokosovar trabajando por su cuenta en la apropiación ajena y forzosa de bienes.

ASí que tal como está el patio, si la transferencia es poquita cosa piénselo y sopese las ventajas e inconvenientes.

Saludos.


----------



## 4motion (18 Dic 2008)

bullish consensus dijo:


> claro hombre si eso es mas viejo que el mear, mira tu vas a la entidad destino donde hayas decidido llevarte la pasta y pides que te hagan una ote orden de transferencia externa, no te cuesta nada
> en caso que lo quieras meter en el calcetin tienes que avisarles con un dia de antelacion que vas a retirar x dinero puede ser 12 o pueden ser 50, si vas sobre la marcha te pueden restringir la pasta a 3000 euros, pero bueno puedes ir cuatro dias seguidos y pedirselo asi los jodes mas.
> si te llevas toda la pasta no des de baja la cuenta, dejala a cero, y olvidate, si no te cobraran comisiones por alguna chorrada mantenimiento o loq ue sea, la dejas a cero y no pasa nada, las comisiones no se pueden ir acumulando ahi hasta el infinito.
> suerte y no negocies nada, solo largate.



Cierto entre comillas, un conocido mio intento hacer un rescate de un dinero que tenia en el BANESTO a traves de otra entidad y le fue denegado, causa saldo insuficiente, NO ERA CIERTO, esta habiendo muchos casos iguales y TODOS TODOS en entidades pertenecientes a un tal BOTAS, curioso ¿verdad?.


----------



## goldkat (19 Dic 2008)

Entonces parece ser que la unica solución es intentar hacer una OTE y que no me la deniegen o sacar el dinero a la vieja usanza y que no me lo roben (xq he de admitir que el señor Fros me ha dejado pensativo y preocupado).

Creo que al final voy a tener que asumir las comisiones y hacer una transferencia, que parece ser lo mas seguro, y olvidarme para siempre de ese banco.


----------



## eva_r (19 Dic 2008)

si haceis una ote a un banco grupo santander, banesto incluido, no lo hagais por el total, deben sobrar mínimo 0.31 euros del aviso de correspondencia que os van a cobrar por el movimiento del dinero, sinó os devolverán la ote...


----------



## qteks200 (19 Dic 2008)

Si quieres sacar 12.000 a lo mejor no lo tienen en efectivo, y tendrán que abrir la caja fuerte para sacar ese dinero (y tendrás que esperar).

A lo mejor tienen que llamar a la empresa de seguridad para que les reponga el dinero, y argumentar que tal día viene el camión (les pides que ese día pidan más dinero para ti).


----------



## pedrot (7 Ene 2009)

Ojo con las Otes, el banco receptor te bloquea el dinero que ingreses por este método durante un mes sin poder disponer de el para nada. Yo no me acordaba y al hacer una ote hace poco hacia ing me han bloqueado un dinero en la puta cuenta naranja sin poder abrir un depósito. Menos mal que no era una cantidad muy elevada. :


Si es hacia ing me parece que la segunda ote del mes ya no la bloquean o si es superior a 3000 euros


----------



## ramirolr (7 Ene 2009)

Dudo bastante de la legalidad de la obligatoriedad de "avisar" con antelación antes de sacar el dinero. Sin liquidez y, por supuesto, sin seguridad la banca pierde mucho "sentido". Es conveniente hacerselo saber de una forma que comprendan.

«

En ocasiones, la banca se niega a reembolsar el saldo en cuenta por encima de cierto importe. Se alegan motivos de seguridad o la normativa interna de la entidad. Es una mala práctica bancaria.

La disponibilidad a la vista, es decir a voluntad del cliente, de los depósitos bancarios es un aspecto esencial de la relación contractual que se establece entre el banco y el cliente. El cliente tiene derecho al reembolso y el banco está obligado a mantener el saldo disponible, haciendo frente de forma inmediata a las retiradas de depósitos. Ante la imposibilidad de cumplimiento, el banco deberá ofrecer los medios alternativos a su alcance para satisfacer la necesidad de liquidez de cliente, indemnizando al cliente de los daños y perjuicios ocasionados por el incumplimiento.

No nos referimos a la necesaria comprobación de la identidad del cliente, sino al hecho de negarle al cliente previamente identificado el reembolso por encima de ciertas sumas por no haber dado un aviso previo.

En opinión del Servicio de Reclamaciones del Banco de España “no existe disposición alguna que limite los pagos en efectivo que se han de realizar por las entidades de crédito, debiendo, en consecuencia, atender, mediante billetes y monedas de curso legal, las órdenes de pago que cursen sus clientes con cargo a los fondos que tengan disponibles, sea cual fuere el importe de las mismas.”

El art. 11 del Real Decreto-ley 3/1979, de 26 de enero, sobre protección de la seguridad ciudadana, en su párrafo primero decía que “los bancos, cajas de ahorro y demás entidades de crédito solo vendrán obligados a pagar en efectivo los talones o cheques a su cargo hasta el limite de quinientas mil pesetas.” Pero dicho precepto fue derogado por Ley Orgánica 1/1992, de 21 de febrero, de Seguridad Ciudadana.

Además según el citado Servicio, “no parece ajustado a las buenas prácticas bancarias que se opongan a los reintegros solicitados alegando limitaciones recogidas en sus normas internas, establecidas únicamente por haberse ordenado el reintegro en una oficina distinta a la de origen de la cuenta.” Y concluye: “las entidades únicamente pueden negarse a atender las órdenes de disposición de fondos de sus clientes por superar un determinado importe (impuesto por la entidad sobre la base de su «normativa interna») si esta circunstancia está prevista contractualmente.”

Ante la insuficiencia de fondos en un momento determinado, el Servicio considera que la entidad bancaria debe ofrecer al cliente “otros medios de pago alternativos (conformación de cheques, expedición de cheque bancario, etc.) para que pudieran disponer de los fondos depositados en sus cuentas, sin que se les pueda cobrar comisión alguna al respecto, al no haberse prestado este «servicio» por una solicitud específica de su cliente, sino en cumplimiento de una obligación que tienen asumidas las entidades, por disposición legal o contractual (servicio de caja).”

Esta solución era precisamente la recogida en el derogado art. 11 del Real Decreto-ley 3/1979, que en su párrafo segundo decía: “Las cantidades que excedan de dicho limite [de quinientas mil pesetas] podrán ser pagadas mediante talón, cheque bancario, abono en cuenta corriente u otra modalidad que no suponga movilización inmediata de efectivo, a elección del tenedor.”

»
fuente: Revista de Derecho del Mercado Financiero


----------



## niño de los tanques (10 Ene 2009)

*Preaviso en los contratos bancarios*

Os recomiendo leeros los contratos porque es habitual un preaviso de 24 horas mínimo, sobre todo en las cancelaciones o disposiciones elevadas.
Saludos


----------



## Mancini (10 Ene 2009)

pedrot dijo:


> Ojo con las Otes, el banco receptor te bloquea el dinero que ingreses por este método durante un mes sin poder disponer de el para nada. Yo no me acordaba y al hacer una ote hace poco hacia ing me han bloqueado un dinero en la puta cuenta naranja sin poder abrir un depósito. Menos mal que no era una cantidad muy elevada. :
> 
> 
> Si es hacia ing me parece que la segunda ote del mes ya no la bloquean o si es superior a 3000 euros



Eso no pasa con todos los bancos, será cosa de ing


----------



## Lorca83 (15 Sep 2011)

cojo sitio


----------



## sinmas (15 Sep 2011)

Mas o menos me pasó lo mismo al intentar retirar cerca de 60.000 €.
En principio querían cobrarme comisión por la transferencia. Ante la negativa a no aplicarme la comisión, les dije que me lo prepararan que pasaba al cabo de dos días a recogerlo. Y con disimulo le pregunte sino le iba a costar mas pedir el blindado con el dinero que no cobrarme la comisión.

Se lo pensó mejor y al final me hicieron un cheque bancario.)

Un saludo.


----------



## pir (23 Mar 2015)

fros dijo:


> Dos puntualizaciones señor Goldkat:
> 
> La primera: avisando un día antes puedes llevarte 12.000 y 120.000 también, no tienes que ener ningún problema.
> 
> ...



No te puedes fiar. Hacer una transferencia y que cobren la comisión que sea. Por si las moscas o te ponen pegas para retirar en efectivo.

Para retirar en efectivo, a la chita callando te haces una procesión por todas las oficinas y vas retirando la pasta


----------

